# Skunked



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Does anyone know of anywhere I could buy or make something that will keep skunks away but not *****.


----------



## mikecraw015 (Jun 8, 2007)

coyote_buster said:


> Does anyone know of anywhere I could buy or make something that will keep skunks away but not *****.


try using marshmellows or jam. it'll attract ****'s, but the skunks should stray away


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Skunks don't like jam? I thought they would like fruity stuff. I was planning on using apples cause they would release more scent than marshmallows but if skunks don't like jam I will use that. I am going to do ADC work around sweetcorn patches when they start to get cobs and I don't want a skunk since these patches are not far from houses.


----------



## mikecraw015 (Jun 8, 2007)

coyote_buster said:


> Skunks don't like jam? I thought they would like fruity stuff. I was planning on using apples cause they would release more scent than marshmallows but if skunks don't like jam I will use that. I am going to do ADC work around sweetcorn patches when they start to get cobs and I don't want a skunk since these patches are not far from houses.


skunks do like jam to some degree, so maybe marshmellows would work better. whatever you do DONT use meat or fish because skunks love these.

-MIKE


----------

